

How Bitcoin's Technology Could Make Supply Chains More Transparent - walterbell
http://www.coindesk.com/how-bitcoins-technology-could-make-supply-chains-more-transparent/

======
paulhauggis
Why would any business want to use a system like this? I don't think I would
want everyone knowing all of my suppliers, especially my competitors.

On top of this, it could bring un-needed attention to something you have
absolutely no control over. I don't want random groups of social justice
warriors nitpicking everything in my supply chain and boycotting my
business..and neither will anyone else running a business.

Anyone that does use a system like this will have their business pulled out
from under them.

~~~
walterbell
Yes. Google could have a field day with blockchain metadata. Even easier than
scraping data ("Now on Tap") from Android apps.

